# Security camera system installer needed



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just received a hard wire security system with eight cameras. I need an installer. Who do you recommend.

Thanks 
BT


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Is the wiring BNC or Ethernet?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

salty_dawg said:


> Is the wiring BNC or Ethernet?


Thanks for replying
Not sure what BNC is.

I have the installer coming Wednesday.
I chose Smith Security System, INc.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I just installed my own 8 camera system, pain in the ass.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

What systems did you guys get. I have been looking at them for a while just never could pull the trigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

yz250fridin said:


> What systems did you guys get. I have been looking at them for a while just never could pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the Annke , 8 cameras, 1Terabite DVR,


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I've done a couple different ones. The first was Amcrest with a combination of wireless cameras and POE (power over ethernet). That was in an existing construction. The one I'm doing now is Ubiquiti which is probably more involved than the off the shelf solutions (well, more involved relative to how I'm doing it). I've done an evaluation of the Ubiquiti DVR and one of their basic outdoor cameras. I was trying to avoid a solution that requires cloud storage and one that didn't require replacing batteries in cameras. So far I like the interface and ease of setup. My current house is under construction so I've been able to run cable to all cameras but will be deploying a couple of the remote POE switches to avoid running multiple runs to the dock and pool areas.

The BNC or coax type systems are less expensive. POE, in my opinion, is easier to install if you have the equipment to terminate your own ethernet cable. The POE systems also allow you to run single runs to a remote POE switch and connect multiple cameras to a single switch. The Ubiquity system creates a mesh network and has higher quality components to connect wireless cameras. My old Amcrest would accept wireless cameras but the quality and reliability of your camera is HIGHLY dependent on how good your wireless connection is. Bottom line, if you have the ability to hard-wire the camera, do it. If not, really evaluate your wireless network and do a lot of home work on how systems facilitate wireless connectivity.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Call Jerry... He is an installer with a local security camera company. He will run your wires as side work. 850-281-9560


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The installers took 4 hours to install the Night Owk 8 camera system. These guys were awesome!!! Ran all 8 wires through the attic and down the wall to my den TV. Then ran one from this location to my office to connect to the wifi. Programmed the system and our two smart phones, highly impressed we are!!!


----------

